# GreenHeads FINALLY



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Already threw this up in the Pile, but thought I would put it up so everyone can see. 15 ducks down by 7:45, 13 mallards and 2 wigeon.


----------



## wally800ho (Sep 14, 2008)

thats a nice hunt, but 2 hens


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

dont make aq big deal about two hens! and nice hunt man. if i make it over there som e time u wanna go hunting?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

MN goose killa said:


> dont make aq big deal about two hens! and nice hunt man. if i make it over there som e time u wanna go hunting?


Who's this?

And we shot those two hens when it was shooting hour, but still a little dark. We try shooting drakes, it happens.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yall are killing me...


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> MN goose killa said:
> 
> 
> > dont make aq big deal about two hens! and nice hunt man. if i make it over there som e time u wanna go hunting?
> ...


u dont know me and i honestly dont know u. my name is devin and i'm from northern mn.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

Looks like Grandpa ain't to happy bout' you shooting those hens either......


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

No he doesnt look to happy about that, nice pics


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Good hunting baller!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> Good hunting baller!


Baller? :lol:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

nothing like taking pictures in your driveway :sniper:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are some nice looking ducks. Gotta love the green.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> nothing like taking pictures in your driveway :sniper:


After getting up for 3 days in a row for deer hunting, the 4th morning the last thing I could remember was the camera, barely remembered my calls.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

one of the first things i remember after 10 days of straight hunting. thats how you remember all the good times! a pic is still a pic but much better in the field


----------

